# The right Air Compressor



## imported_Brian (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,

I am an avid-cyclist.  I have a maruishi road racing bicycle.  I started fixing/upgrading bicycles 6 months ago.  I can build a bike from a scratch with used parts.  One thing I can't do is restore the bike I build with used parts.

I usually just spray-can the bike frames when there's rust and chipped paint.  I can't really do much with that. 

Now my question is, how much power of air compressor would I need? in terms of PSI, CFM, Volume, I know HP are not accurate... to sandblast/powder coat these bike frames and other small bike parts to restore it.

I may eventually get into restoring some car parts for a hobby, especially my rotting honda, such as the hood?  

I am looking to save money as possible, so please if anyone can suggest me what air compressor would be the right for my activities.

Thank you!


----------



## imported_Brian (Apr 7, 2010)

any advice?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no experiences on that one yet so I can't really help with the question. Anyway, hope you get the right piece of advice here..


----------



## LnJsdad (May 18, 2010)

The first thing you need to do is find out what the tools you plan to buy require and then go from there. A spray gun is going to need a larger unit.   What is your price range and do you have access to 220V power or just 110V?????


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought a 5hp Quincy with a 60 gallon tank.  It was expensive ( over 2k ) but I will never wear it out.  It has a magnetic starter with a compression relief.  I run a sand blaster, air tools, blast cabinet, and sprayer.  Never runs out of pressure for my activities.  Drain water, change oil and it is good to go.  Its one less aggravation to put up with as enough things cause problems on their own.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 7, 2012)

I have sprayed road tractor hoods with a 20 gallon home depot husky and it worked it ran pretty much the whole time but it got the job done. If you plan on painting alot with your compressor I would go with a big unit. My compressor is 60 gallon 11.8 SCFM Home Depot Husky I have owned it for about 7 years with no problems and it works good for spraying cars. If all you paint is bikes and small car parts a 20 gallon will work and it will run off of 110 power where my big compressor has to have 220 power. Grinders, sanders, and sand blasters use as much or more air than paint guns so you really have to consider other tool use.Even my big compressor has a hard time keeping up sandblasting but I do it and have had no issues.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 8, 2012)

Eaton Compressor. Look them up and give them a call. They are the most honest about their products.


----------



## odorf (Mar 31, 2016)

you need a minumum 11 cfm at 90 psi   to run a cheap harbor freight sand blast cabinet 

then you need an old refrigerator with an oven element in it to get 350--400 degrees to dry powder coat/ cerakote


----------

